
Yellowstone loses radio frequencies used to track wildlife - leephillips
http://wtop.com/national/2015/07/yellowstone-loses-radio-frequencies-used-to-track-wildlife/
======
eurmag
This is strange.

Catch all radio-collared wolves and elk to change the frequency? Bureaucracy.

~~~
maxerickson
They aren't doing that, they are going to, with the cooperation of the new
license holder, continue listening on the previous frequencies until those
collars run low on battery¹ and start using collars that operate on a
different license.

¹ at which point a device on the collar causes it to fall off

~~~
cmdrfred
This must be so annoying to the animals. Humans catch you, wrestle you to the
ground and put this random object around your neck that you can't get off. It
must be such a relief when the battery finally dies. I understand it must be
done, but it must be annoying never the less.

